# Tháp giải nhiệt tròn Tashin TSN 800rt Teco Xuong Minh



## quangtc0004 (20/11/20)

Máy bơm teco 40Hp, bơm nước teco 40Hp, máy bơm 40Hp, *máy bơm nước teco* 40Hp, bơm teco G340-100 là máy bơm nước tuần hoàn lưu lượng 93,5m3/h - Cột áp 70m . 0913 201 426





Máy bơm teco, *máy bơm nước* teco 40Hp

* Máy bơm TECO 40Hp : G340-40Hp-2P- 2900v/p là chủng loại máy bơm chuyên dụng có áp lực lớn thông số kỹ thuật như sau:
* Model: Máy bơm TECO G340-100-2p-2900v/p - 30kw- 40hp - 3pha - 50Hz .
+ Đường kính ống : 110mm
+ Lưu lượng cấp : 93,5m3/h - Chiều cao cột áp : 70m





Máy bơm teco 40hp, máy bơm nước teco

*Model: Máy bơm TECO G340-150-2P-2900v/p- 30kw-40hp - 3pha - 50Hz - 380v.
+ Đường kính ống :200mm
+ Lưu lượng cấp : 180m3/h - Chiều cao cột áp : 40m
+ Mã động cơ bơm AEEF ( AESU ) 2P 40HP -30KW
+ Công suất động cơ: 30Kw - 40Hp -2p
+ Tốc độ đồng bộ: 2900 vòng/phút
+ Điện áp: 380V
+ Kiểu lắp đặt: mặt bích - B5;
+ Cấp độ bảo vệ của motor: IP55
+ Công suất motor: F1, loại hiệu suất EFF2
+ Phương thức làm mát motor: IC411





Máy bơm teco 40Hp, bơm nước teco

[VIDEO]



Máy bơm nước teco 40hp, bơm nước teco 40hp

*Báo giá máy bơm teco 40Hp tốt nhất ở đâu? Máy bơm nước teco đài loan hàng chính hãng tại Hà Nội ở đâu? Máy bơm teco 40Hp thường sử dụng trong thiết bị nào? Vâng.

+ Quý khách liên hệ ngay với Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh, bởi những lý do sau:
Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh chuyên cung cung cấp và phân phối các sản phẩm có thương hiệu nổi tiếng trong nước và trên thế giới như: *động cơ teco*, motor TECO, động cơ giảm tốc TECO, Bơm nước TECO , tháp giải nhiệt TASHIN.

Công ty TNHH Xương Minh cam kết đem tới quý khách hàng:
- Sản phẩm chính hãng TECO chất lượng tốt nhất.
- Cung cấp giá tốt nhất thị trường Hà Nội và cả nước.
- Thời gian bảo hành sản phẩm 1 năm theo đúng tiêu chuẩn bảo hành của nhà sản xuất,
- Tư vấn kỹ thuật nhiệt tình, tận tâm, đem tới cho quý khách hàng giải pháp tốt nhất và có hiệu ích kinh tế cao nhất.
- Kho hàng chúng tôi luôn có đầy đủ các chủng loại motor, máy bơm, motor giảm tốc, tháp giải nhiệt và các phương tiện vận chuyển sẵn sàng giao hàng đến Quý khách trong thời gian sớm nhất.

Công ty Xương Minh nhận thầu thi công và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - Cung cấp linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin với giá tốt, thời gian thi công nhanh nhất với đội ngũ công nhân kỹ thuật chuyên nghiệp nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn thêm về sản phẩm quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

